# Deactivated Twice



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello,

I'm very new to Uber, I've been driving for the company over a month now. I'm a Uber XL driver. The first time I was deactivated, I took a class I had to pay for and then I was able to drive again. I've done everything that class has instructed me to. I provide tiny water bottles and ask the client if they want any. Before moving, I ask if they have a "preferred route." I do my part to keep a conversation going, and if the passenger doesn't feel like talking, I just drive. On a normal day I make from $400-$500. My rating began fluctuating from 4.6 all the way to 4.32. I've met some really wonderful people and I like this job, aside from whatever seems to be happening now.

Can someone please explain to me how the Uber rating system EXACTLY works? I'm sure there is more to it than the customer's rating of the driver. Is there a Uber Union or something? Anything I can do to get reactivated again? Every time I ask their customer service department or anyone in the office for help I get turned away with generic, unhelpful answers. Please Help! 

Thank You,
Mohamed


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No Union.
Try Uber Drivers Network NYC on Facebook.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to Uber, I've been driving for the company over a month now. I'm a Uber XL driver. The first time I was deactivated, I took a class I had to pay for and then I was able to drive again. I've done everything that class has instructed me to. I provide tiny water bottles and ask the client if they want any. Before moving, I ask if they have a "preferred route." I do my part to keep a conversation going, and if the passenger doesn't feel like talking, I just drive. On a normal day I make from $400-$500. My rating began fluctuating from 4.6 all the way to 4.32. I've met some really wonderful people and I like this job, aside from whatever seems to be happening now.
> 
> ...


The rating system is totally flawed as the driver must rate the rider to turn the app back on, but the rider does not have to do anything. You offered a good ride and gave a good service, they put their phone in their purse and went into the club to party. After 5 minutes app resets. You got a whopping "no rating" or a zero! How unfair was that? I have received poor ratings from people that were pissed because they paid the surge pricing to drivers prior and they are taking it out on all the drivers as we should not work for this company. The system sucks!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

WOW! I don't see where you said your Hygiene is? Maybe that may be an issue? I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to Uber, I've been driving for the company over a month now. I'm a Uber XL driver. The first time I was deactivated, I took a class I had to pay for and then I was able to drive again. I've done everything that class has instructed me to. I provide tiny water bottles and ask the client if they want any. Before moving, I ask if they have a "preferred route." I do my part to keep a conversation going, and if the passenger doesn't feel like talking, I just drive. On a normal day I make from $400-$500. My rating began fluctuating from 4.6 all the way to 4.32. I've met some really wonderful people and I like this job, aside from whatever seems to be happening now.
> 
> ...


Mohamed, would you say that you look, sound, dress different to the majority of passengers you pick up?

Uber provides an anonymous platform where customers can express their petty prejudices without any risk of being held to task for such views.

I'm not assuming you are a perfect driver, most new UBER drivers don't know their way around, or try to hard which gets up people's noses. It may be the music you play or the deodorant you use/don't use.

Little things that in a normal working situation would have you spoken to like an Adult and you are given a chance to modify and improve are a hanging offence with UBER riders who will 1 star you for the flimsiest of reasons.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I don't see where you said your Hygiene is? Maybe that may be an issue?


@IbedrivinUX is your personal hygiene affecting your Driver Rating?


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

You might be better off working for JJ...At least they give you an honest.....


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @IbedrivinUX is your personal hygiene affecting your Driver Rating?


No I don't think so, I'm just thinking of things that may affect it, My driver rating isn't effected with one negative rating anymore I'm pushing 1100 rides since Feb.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

I write to them all the time telling them the rating system is unfair.
I have less than 100 rides. Just out of immunity I was 4.98.
Now I'm 4.6 and just doing enough trips to cover my phone in the hopes that I'll last long enough for when and if they do something about the random ass arbitrary and unfair rating system. I get tips and compliments from riders, so my service can't be that bad.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> No I don't think so, I'm just thinking of things that may affect it, My driver rating isn't effected with one negative rating anymore I'm pushing 1100 rides since Feb.


Two different accounts here. You replied as if you made the original post made by MOHAMED.
...hmmm. The Name Mohamed is already kind of suspect here (at least to me) as the random guy appearing in a variety of random content.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @IbedrivinUX is your personal hygiene affecting your Driver Rating?


I think this pretty much sums the issue of personal emissions...


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd venture drivers with middle eastern type names may not real popular with the pax populace currently. 

Change yer driver name to a shortened Mo or Hammy and you should be good to go.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

darn mohamad they just gave u the 6th star now their kicking u out

bunch of more ons


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

it's because of your name bro, people are racist here.. one of my drivers is named Mohamed... first week he started he was only getting 4*... he asked Uber to switch his name to something more american... and guess what... he has a 4.8 rating now... nothing changed but his name. Go to the office and ask to speak with an Ops Managerand try to have them change your name... 

If that doesnt work, wait few days and get a new phone number, a new email address and go back there and sign up again as a new driver... they're very disorganized and they won't even notice... I know someone who did that.

Question though... you say you make $400-$500 on a regular day... what does your shift look like? Is it Uberx or Black? I'm curious.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

It could be racism.but Uber won't care.But no matter what they do be yourself .786.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Mohammed, sorry to hear about the multiple deactivation. Look, it is best to resign to the fact that the rating system is designed to be ambiguous, like most other things at Uber: ambiguity is the foundation these tech companies are built upon. The rating system is ONLY in place to keep the driver hostage and subjugated.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

Why does cologne matter? I don't over spray or anything like that. I use my son's colonge. And I have UberXL. The low range was around $150-300. I work from 6 in the morning till the afternoon and then from 3pm-12am, sometimes longer depending on how I feel. My attire is a button down, full sleeved shirt and normal pants. I've received 56, 5-star ratings within the 3 and a half to 4 weeks I've been working for Uber. I ask clients if they'd like to use the auxiliary cord to play their music. And I know I'm not a perfect driver, however I've been driving for over 20 years, no accidents or anything of the sort. Theres nothing I can do about traffic, but other then that, my customers seem pretty content with the ride. (I'm sorry, I squeezed a bunch of different answers in one paragraph.)


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber passengers admit extraordinary feats of racism to me regularly. Since I’m blanc white and they erroneously believe I won’t chew them out, make them uncomfortable, and report to Uber to get ahead of the 1-star. God it’s mainly young girls though. How did I get so sexist.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not math genius, but If you received 50 five stars out of 56 trips, how does the other 6 trips lower your ratings. Also ratings should not be allowed after midnight when the drunk zone customers start to request rides. How can a drunk person rate you.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> I'm not math genius, but If you received 50 five stars out of 56 trips, how does the other 6 trips lower your ratings. Also ratings should not be allowed after midnight when the drunk zone customers start to request rides. How can a drunk person rate you.


I didn't say 50, it was 56 five star ratings out of around 80-90 trips I believe.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> I'm not math genius, but If you received 50 five stars out of 56 trips, how does the other 6 trips lower your ratings. Also ratings should not be allowed after midnight when the drunk zone customers start to request rides. How can a drunk person rate you.


It's very easy to have a relatively perfect rating ruined by a small percentage of 1 stars.

Here's the math:

56 trips X a potential of 5 stars each = 280 for a perfect score
If driver had 6 1 stars it would be 6X4 (loss of stars from 5 down to 1) so minus 24 from the total down to 256 stars total
256/280 = .91428 X a perfect 5 record = *4.57 driver rating*

And yeah, it's VERY easy to get slammed after midnight, especially if you're getting a lot of requests for over loading. I've had that happen many times and every time the pax will nail you with a 1 Star for being SAFE and abiding by the laws.

So, for Mohammed, to increase his driver rating, I would suggest 2 things.
*
1, send Uber an email to shorten his name to a nickname such as Mo or Ed or some other generic derivative to eliminate the discrimination factor and to USE that name with pax.

And 2, decline/cancel ALL over load requests.*

Should get him back in good stead in short order.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> I'm not math genius, but If you received 50 five stars out of 56 trips, how does the other 6 trips lower your ratings. Also ratings should not be allowed after midnight when the drunk zone customers start to request rides. How can a drunk person rate you.


You raise very valid points. The problems inherent in Uber's 5 Star Rating System are obvious and we'll known to Uber. But it hasn't made any changes or adjustments to it. It has just continued to use it as cudgel against even good Drivers.

My belief is that Uber actually suspended the Rating System on Halloween night for the very first time!


Mika said:


> Good Evening Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I received this text from Uber yesterday:
> 
> Uber: Tomorrow's the big day! Don't worry about ratings! If you get a bad rider, let us know here and we can adjust the rating! t.uber.com/atlrr


https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-u...t-their-unfair-rating-system.5992/#post-71581

And I saw similar post on FB. It's upto the drivers to hold Uber's feet to fire in making the system fairer.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's very easy to have a relatively perfect rating ruined by a small percentage of 1 stars.
> 
> Here's the math:
> 
> ...


Thank You so much for the insight, I really appreciate it! However, would I still be able to email them and request them to do so even after being deactivated for a second time? Someone told me that if you get deactivated a second time, that it would be the last time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> So, for Mohammed, to increase his driver rating, I would suggest 2 things.


He can't!
He's been deactivated for the second time. I Don't think Uber will give him another chance.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You raise very valid points. The problems inherent in Uber's 5 Star Rating System are obvious and we'll known to Uber. But it hasn't made any changes or adjustments to it. It has just continued to use it as cudgel against even good Drivers.
> 
> My belief is that Uber actually suspended the Rating System on Halloween night for the very first time!
> 
> ...


Uber should be intelligent enough by now to only accept written complaints about bad drivers and give the driver a chance to explain their side of any incident.

THEN they can easily instruct the driver how to avoid problems or change approaches for corrections.

After a certain amount of confirmed bad incidents they could consider continuation or not for a driver.

They treat their business with drivers as some kind of a social matter/popularity contest when the bottom line is it is NOTHING but a small business transaction providing a RIDE from point A to point B conveniently, safely and efficiently.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to Uber, I've been driving for the company over a month now. I'm a Uber XL driver. The first time I was deactivated, I took a class I had to pay for and then I was able to drive again. I've done everything that class has instructed me to. I provide tiny water bottles and ask the client if they want any. Before moving, I ask if they have a "preferred route." I do my part to keep a conversation going, and if the passenger doesn't feel like talking, I just drive. On a normal day I make from $400-$500. My rating began fluctuating from 4.6 all the way to 4.32. I've met some really wonderful people and I like this job, aside from whatever seems to be happening now.
> 
> ...


its probably because you are preying on people and the surge and you keep taking their rent money. I've heard about you. Just screwing around a bit. I joke allot, maybe too much.

have the customers stated anything too you? Are there any odors in your car? What's the make, model and year of your car? Do you use deodorant? Any stains on your seats? Not accusing you of anything's, just what I've heard about other drivers from customers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Thank You so much for the insight, I really appreciate it! However, would I still be able to email them and request them to do so even after being deactivated for a second time? Someone told me that if you get deactivated a second time, that it would be the last time.


I don't know. If I were in your situation I would certainly go to their office and the first thing I would bring up to attempt to be reactivated is the discrimination card. I'm sure that would get their attentions.

However, if you had some exceptionally bad pax reported incidents that Uber knows that you don't, such as sexual discrimination/bad remarks with female pax it might not get you anywhere. That kind of stuff plays badly in any corporate system. It's a formula for disaster.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> He can't!
> He's been deactivated for the second time. I Don't think Uber will give him another chance.


You don't know unless you ask. The amount of face to face interactions between drivers and the people who run Uber on a day to day basis is non-existing from my experience. There is a purposefully constructed barricade from what I can tell.

I've yet to speak to anyone at Uber, personally. Which in some ways is kind of ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Uber passengers admit extraordinary feats of racism to me regularly. Since I'm blanc white and they erroneously believe I won't chew them out, make them uncomfortable, and report to Uber to get ahead of the 1-star. God it's mainly young girls though. How did I get so sexist.


yep, im white too, the white clients talk shit about foreign drivers. So not cool. I just tell them, they are just like us, trying to better their lives and feed their families. You only think they are yelling, but in their culture, that's the way they speak normally. They really aren't yelling at you, its just the passion they have for their job, they really want you to be happy, but since they may have been raised in a different culture it may cone off awkward. But they really do have their heart in their work.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> its probably because you are preying on people and the surge and you keep taking their rent money. I've heard about you. Just screwing around a bit. I joke allot, maybe too much.
> 
> have the customers stated anything too you? Are there any odors in your car? What's the make, model and year of your car? Do you use deodorant? Any stains on your seats? Not accusing you of anything's, just what I've heard about other drivers from customers.


I have a 2011, Honda Pilot. I keep the car clean at all times and I always have air freshener in the car. And yes, I shower if thats what you're asking and use bodily products like deodorant, and cologne(I just use 2-3 sprays). I try to stay as fit as possible, I work out, eat right and take care of myself just like any person.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> I have a 2011, Honda Pilot. I keep the car clean at all times and I always have air freshener in the car. And yes, I shower if thats what you're asking and use bodily products like deodorant, and cologne(I just use 2-3 sprays). I try to stay as fit as possible, I work out, eat right and take care of myself just like any person.


you're better than me. I can't figure it out. Other than racism (assuming by your name). Maybe its your cologne. Some of my passengers say that some drivers use too much cologne. They said its so strong they have a hard time breathing. Can I smell you;-). I really don't know what it could be other than too much cologne or racism.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> yep, im white too, the white clients talk shit about foreign drivers. So not cool. I just tell them, they are just like us, trying to better their lives and feed their families. You only think they are yelling, but in their culture, that's the way they speak normally. They really aren't yelling at you, its just the passion they have for their job, they really want you to be happy, but since they may have been raised in a different culture it may cone off awkward. But they really do have their heart in their work.


Thanks man, I greatly appreciate your understanding and support


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> I didn't say 50, it was 56 five star ratings out of around 80-90 trips I believe.


Not you, those were my numbers, but my ratings drop to 4.8 from 4.87


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> I have a 2011, Honda Pilot. I keep the car clean at all times and I always have air freshener in the car. And yes, I shower if thats what you're asking and use bodily products like deodorant, and cologne(I just use 2-3 sprays). I try to stay as fit as possible, I work out, eat right and take care of myself just like any person.


You're going to have to make a personal appearance with them and try to talk to someone who is in charge that can listen to your plea. Doing it by email is probably not going to cut it. If you look on the local partner support page they usually will give the names and pictures of their local operations people. You could contact 1 of them by email and request a personal visit. I'm sure at least one of them could be somewhat trained in discrimination against drivers.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

I think the customers just don't really understand how the severity of their rating affects the drivers. I believe most of them think its just for the drive or for the company and not about the drivers. Normally, a scale of 1-5 (5 being highest), people would expect a 4 to be good. A 3 would be average and anything below would be low. If you put a 1-5 rating system in an education system a 4, would be around an 80, which would be a B. (Probably a bit off tangent here.) I guess unless the service you are providing them is free, a 4 to them seems the average, common rating for great.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> you're better than me. I can't figure it out. Other than racism (assuming by your name).





Mohamed R Amin said:


> Thanks man, I greatly appreciate your understanding and support


my girl friend is Asian. She was driving some young white kids to a bar, they were deciding which bar to goto, one of the girls says, I dont want to goto to that bar, its full of Asians. So much ignorance in the world. How will we ever live in Harmony and peace when we have these cultural barriers.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You're going to have to make a personal appearance with them and try to talk to someone who is in charge that can listen to your plea. Doing it by email is probably not going to cut it. If you look on the local partner support page they usually will give the names and pictures of their local operations people. You could contact 1 of them by email and request a personal visit. I'm sure at least one of them could be somewhat trained in discrimination against drivers.


Thank you sir, I'll try looking into that. I was also considering Lyft as well. I just don't know the differences between the companies to know if it would be a good idea.


----------



## Mohamed R Amin (Nov 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> my girl friend is Asian. She was driving some young white kids to a bar, they were deciding which bar to goto, one of the girls says, I dont want to goto to that bar, its full of Asians. So much ignorance in the world. How will we ever live in Harmony and peace when we have these cultural barriers.


Damn that sucks. I'm sorry man. It's like no matter how hard someone tries to be good, people are always looking for something to target.


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to Uber, I've been driving for the company over a month now. I'm a Uber XL driver. The first time I was deactivated, I took a class I had to pay for and then I was able to drive again. I've done everything that class has instructed me to. I provide tiny water bottles and ask the client if they want any. Before moving, I ask if they have a "preferred route." I do my part to keep a conversation going, and if the passenger doesn't feel like talking, I just drive. On a normal day I make from $400-$500. My rating began fluctuating from 4.6 all the way to 4.32. I've met some really wonderful people and I like this job, aside from whatever seems to be happening now.
> 
> ...


Asalaam o Alaikum Brother,

Very sorry to hear about your situation. I can tell you my experience so I hope it helps.

Despite the odds stacked up against me, since I have a beard (the middle eastern look), a Muslim name and served mostly drunk customers I have managed to keep my ratings at 4.82 with 1000+ trips.

So here is what I do:

- I genuinely engage in friendly and welcoming conversation with almost all of my riders.

- try connecting with your riders on a personal level as if you've known them for a long time

- I use Google Maps for my routes rather than relying on Uber GPS, *this really makes customers happy *

-I wear new washed clothes everyday

- I smell fresh and clean by wearing deodorant

- I used to serve cold water

- I get to the customer quicker than the time shown on the app by using Google Maps

- I used to ask at the end of each ride "Are you fully satisfied with my service today?"

- keep your car clean and smelling fresh

-Be profusely apologetic to the rider if they complain about another driver.

other drivers here have given good suggestions to, so I hope this helps bro!


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> my girl friend is Asian. She was driving some young white kids to a bar, they were deciding which bar to goto, one of the girls says, I dont want to goto to that bar, its full of Asians. So much ignorance in the world. How will we ever live in Harmony and peace when we have these cultural barriers.


very sorry to know this happened bro 

I've had outright racist riders who would openly display their hatred towards minorities especially Asians, so I drive quietly and not utter a single word while in the process of making them feel awkward

I could care less if people like that rate me low


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

FAS said:


> - I used to ask at the end of each ride "Are you fully satisfied with my service today?"


I like that one! Might come off as rate baiting tho. Why do you say you USED to do it?


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I like that one! Might come off as rate baiting tho. Why do you say you USED to do it?


I believe if you directly ask someone for 5 stars then that's rate baiting, but this is just a general question 

I used to ask because now I don't feel the need since my ratings are consistently high


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Uber needs to change how the rider rate the drivers. The app must force riders to put a comment explaining why they don't rate 5* and the app explains what it means to drivers. That will educate riders what 4* (or less) means. It also prevents drunk riders from randomly enter less than 5* (may be hard to hit the far right end of 5*, statistically random pressing will give 3*). If riders put 5*, no comment is needed and very convenient for riders, unless riders have strong reason to go against the driver.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

After working fri nite for a couple lousy hrs and last night for 7, my rating has been all over the place. Now it's a 4.62, the lowest it's been. I can guess which rude and wierd pick up rated me low but the other passengers stated my car is very clean, smells good, I have water and snacks and I converse with them, letting them decide if they want to talk or not. I picked up the same guy twice last night, and we jived about music, old mtv, everything and he told someone on the phone I was awesome, I probably should have told me to rate me 5 but I don't even know if he rated me. So I have NO idea why my rating fluctuates. I can't possibly do anything else. I always ask "do you have a preferred route or should I put the address in my device.." I always verify the acct and converse with them if their mood is good. The young, rude, Asian group that spoke non-English last night made me too uncomfortable to really do anything. Was glad to drop them off and get them out of my car. So I think this system is a joke and hurts moral and everything among drivers. I will go out tonite for a little bit and try and get my ratings back up but that's all I can do. And though I've been told in my weekly summary once or twice "my ratings were below average" at like a 4,72, I've never been threatened with a deactivation . Seems almost impossible to maintain anything higher than a 4.8.i also refused two pings in the crazy Tempe area and did one cancel as I could not find the establishment, even after calling the guy. Rather than pick up a rider who is irate from waiting, I cancel rather than risk a bad rating. I'm taking the advise of other drivers too.



josolo said:


> I write to them all the time telling them the rating system is unfair.
> I have less than 100 rides. Just out of immunity I was 4.98.
> Now I'm 4.6 and just doing enough trips to cover my phone in the hopes that I'll last long enough for when and if they do something about the random ass arbitrary and unfair rating system. I get tips and compliments from riders, so my service can't be that bad.


ter


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

First, pax give a 4-star rating to drivers who provide 'as expected' service. Most will tell you that if there's any issue, a 3-star rating (or lower) is handed out. The 1 and 2-star ratings are usually reserved for a bigger challenge or for drunks that are upset about surge pricing.

IMO the rating system should only effect your business in that clients can cancel the trip based on a driver's lower 'star rating'. This costs drivers $$, forcing us to make changes so we don't lose so many rides.

Uber should _only_ get involved when ratings dip below 4.0 as that indicates a driver may be handing out sub-par service on the reg! Someone being threatened with a 4.6 (well above client expectations) is ridiculous; think about it!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Stop using the cologne. 

Other than that I'm pretty sure you're experiencing some prejudice because of your background. 

Good luck.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

What a terrible habit to judge people by their names


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

I can sort of relate. When I first started driving, I was receiving a lot of cancellations seconds after accepting rides. More than a few times riders would re-request, get me again, and either cancel & give up or cancel & re-request yet again. Only twice did these repeat requesters eventually "settle" for me.. and have a really nice ride where either they rated me 5 stars or didn't rate at all.

However after it really started to affect my numbers ($), I asked Uber to change my displayed name to my nickname. That significantly cut down on the cancellations. For a while I was thinking about requesting a pic change to have just my car displayed, but the rate drop just destroyed any reason to continue driving.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

No cologne.
No air freshener.
No any kind of smell except fresh air from opening the windows.
Changed my name (just email them, Uber is totally fine with this)

When I was on "probation" I would tell most customers:
"Thank you and don't forget to rate your driver"
It's like a hint that you care about your rating.

If I felt really comfortable I would say:
"Thank you and don't forget to rate your driver..... he is on probation"
Seemed to work for me.

Yeah, and I stopped driving at night!
Hurts the pocket but helps the rating.

The Uber rating system is designed to keep you on your toes.
It's like driving "under the gun" at all times.
Hard for many but especially hard if you have a foreign name, accent and so on.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Keep in mind that your rating only matters to how it compares to the other drivers in your market. Absent any major violation of Uber's policies, a low rating will only get you deactivated if you are in the bottom 10% of riders in your market.

The exception to this are the major violations such as undermining Uber's business. I'm aware of a driver who was deactivated because he was routinely handing out his personal cell phone number to Uber riders suggesting that they text him directly for future rides and pay cash rather than requesting a ride through Uber. The driver was seeking to avoid paying Uber it's 20% commission and avoiding taxes while using Uber to building a personal client list. A rider complained to Uber and the driver was done.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I have heard tell (unsubstantiated / verified) of certain promotions and minimum guarantees that are only targeted at highly rated drivers, so it might make some kind of very small difference.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

Brady said:


> Keep in mind that your rating only matters to how it compares to the other drivers in your market. Absent any major violation of Uber's policies, a low rating will only get you deactivated if you are in the bottom 10% of riders in your market.
> 
> The exception to this are the major violations such as undermining Uber's business. I'm aware of a driver who was deactivated because he was routinely handing out his personal cell phone number to Uber riders suggesting that they text him directly for future rides and pay cash rather than requesting a ride through Uber. The driver was seeking to avoid paying Uber it's 20% commission and avoiding taxes while using Uber to building a personal client list. A rider complained to Uber and the driver was done.


And you know this how?


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

I do nOt stress about the ratings anymore. I don't really feel like being chatty anymore.and don't ****ing ask me where I am from.I don't ****en go to walmart or Starbucks and ask the worker where he is from. I don't ask them what religion they are.Hell no I don't open doors.The problem is this stupid Armenian drivers want be super heros by running Around the car to open all 3 doors at 1000mph on a 5$ uberx ride. Open your own damn door.this ain't a limo.this is a pretenlimo.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ubermon said:


> I can sort of relate. When I first started driving, I was receiving a lot of cancellations seconds after accepting rides. More than a few times riders would re-request, get me again, and either cancel & give up or cancel & re-request yet again. Only twice did these repeat requesters eventually "settle" for me.. and have a really nice ride where either they rated me 5 stars or didn't rate at all.
> 
> However after it really started to affect my numbers ($), I asked Uber to change my displayed name to my nickname. That significantly cut down on the cancellations. For a while I was thinking about requesting a pic change to have just my car displayed, but the rate drop just destroyed any reason to continue driving.


I'm gonna have my pic photo shopped so I look kinda like Brad Pitt or maybe Chris Rock or sumthin...


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm gonna have my pic photo shopped so I look kinda like Brad Pitt or maybe Chris Rock or sumthin...


LOL. Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm pretty sure 99% of my past riders would love to request me. I used to maintain a 4.9 rating that sporadically dropped to 4.89 or 4.87 but its currently at 4.82 because (before I quit) I started going after surge fares and they rate harshly. My number of rides is low, a little over 300 i think. I mainly drove the drunk college crowd. I did UberX so I didn't offer water or open doors. I DID wipe my car down inside every night before i started, washed it twice a week, kept an air freshner on the vent, wore clean clothes, kept the car at a 73 degrees, sent a text to my uber number (which forwards to current rider) whenever I arrived at a location along with a description of my car, offered chargers for every type of common phone, aux cord to play their music, and finally let them know I'm receptive to directions at any time if they didn't like the route my gps selected. I don't believe anyone was disappointed. 

Also I think it helped that I'm a pretty easy going guy and can always find some common ground in a conversation with anyone who rides with me, no matter how crazy they are or their situation. I've had several groups of drunk, 30 something year old women crying over the night's events, an albino, sci-fi geek with a proclivity to tie every conversation to @nal sex, a black lawyer who worked with insurance companies and shared some horror medical stories he's worked on, a car full of 200-300+ lbs football players surprised at me singing Tom Petty along with them, 2 white college freshmen playing rap music while they sang their hearts out (consequently dropping numerous n-words), 2 elderly women that waxed nostalgic about the days ppl used actual maps and marveled at how pleasant the ride was at the end, a lesbian couple that wanted me to join them for the night (declined) after we bonded over 80s music, college girls that loved it when I bopped my head to a Taylor Swift song (not a fan but I don't hate the girl neither), a middle aged indian mba student who flew to class once a week, every week, then rushed back to his job and wife, a guy who verbally fought with his girl seconds before I showed up and spent a good portion of the ride begging her to please get in the car as we drove alongside her, etc. I wondered how ppl see an ethnic name, african face, and automatically stereotyped when everyone who jumped into my car was so different. But its not my place to judge and really I can't complain. I enjoyed most of the conversations and added really cool new places and music to my knowledge base.

I probably would still be doing it if Uber didn't drop the rates AND refuse to honor a guarantee i clearly signed up and qualified for.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ubermon said:


> LOL. Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm pretty sure 99% of my past riders would love to request me. I used to maintain a 4.9 rating that sporadically dropped to 4.89 or 4.87 but its currently at 4.82 because (before I quit) I started going after surge fares and they rate harshly. My number of rides is low, a little over 300 i think. I mainly drove the drunk college crowd. I did UberX so I didn't offer water or open doors. I DID wipe my car down inside every night before i started, washed it twice a week, kept an air freshner on the vent, wore clean clothes, kept the car at a 73 degrees, sent a text to my uber number (which forwards to current rider) whenever I arrived at a location along with a description of my car, offered chargers for every type of common phone, aux cord to play their music, and finally let them know I'm receptive to directions at any time if they didn't like the route my gps selected. I don't believe anyone was disappointed.
> 
> Also I think it helped that I'm a pretty easy going guy and can always find some common ground in a conversation with anyone who rides with me, no matter how crazy they are or their situation. I've had several groups of drunk, 30 something year old women crying over the night's events, an albino, sci-fi geek with a proclivity to tie every conversation to @nal sex, a black lawyer who worked with insurance companies and shared some horror medical stories he's worked on, a car full of 200-300+ lbs football players surprised at me singing Tom Petty along with them, 2 white college freshmen playing rap music while they sang their hearts out (consequently dropping numerous n-words), 2 elderly women that waxed nostalgic about the days ppl used actual maps and marveled at how pleasant the ride was at the end, a lesbian couple that wanted me to join them for the night (declined) after we bonded over 80s music, college girls that loved it when I bopped my head to a Taylor Swift song (not a fan but I don't hate the girl neither), a middle aged indian mba student who flew to class once a week, every week, then rushed back to his job and wife, a guy who verbally fought with his girl seconds before I showed up and spent a good portion of the ride begging her to please get in the car as we drove alongside her, etc. I wondered how ppl see an ethnic name, african face, and automatically stereotyped when everyone who jumped into my car was so different. But its not my place to judge and really I can't complain. I enjoyed most of the conversations and added really cool new places and music to my knowledge base.
> 
> I probably would still be doing it if Uber didn't drop the rates AND refuse to honor a guarantee i clearly signed up and qualified for.


I have times where I'll come close to your total fares in one week, so you know I have lots of stories! Lots of stories that will never be told, but it is sometimes a lot of feigned fun cause I have to be the responsible one, off to another drunk pax pinging on the horizon, calling my name in stereophonic SURGE. Music to my hungry ears.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Why does cologne matter? I don't over spray or anything like that. I use my son's colonge. And I have UberXL. The low range was around $150-300. I work from 6 in the morning till the afternoon and then from 3pm-12am, sometimes longer depending on how I feel. My attire is a button down, full sleeved shirt and normal pants. I've received 56, 5-star ratings within the 3 and a half to 4 weeks I've been working for Uber. I ask clients if they'd like to use the auxiliary cord to play their music. And I know I'm not a perfect driver, however I've been driving for over 20 years, no accidents or anything of the sort. Theres nothing I can do about traffic, but other then that, my customers seem pretty content with the ride. (I'm sorry, I squeezed a bunch of different answers in one paragraph.)


It's the name bro, people are racist and against muslims


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Mohamed R Amin said:


> Why does cologne matter? I don't over spray or anything like that. I use my son's colonge. And I have UberXL. The low range was around $150-300. I work from 6 in the morning till the afternoon and then from 3pm-12am, sometimes longer depending on how I feel. My attire is a button down, full sleeved shirt and normal pants. I've received 56, 5-star ratings within the 3 and a half to 4 weeks I've been working for Uber. I ask clients if they'd like to use the auxiliary cord to play their music. And I know I'm not a perfect driver, however I've been driving for over 20 years, no accidents or anything of the sort. Theres nothing I can do about traffic, but other then that, my customers seem pretty content with the ride. (I'm sorry, I squeezed a bunch of different answers in one paragraph.)


I'd skip the cologne. For me, personally, cologne stinks and so do air fresheners. I'd go aroma - neutral.


----------

